# Snow Squirrel



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Shot this little critter today. I've seen dozens of blacks but never a white one. It has normal eyes.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I would pass on the Brunswick Stew, and I would have that one mounted. 
John


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I concur. I think that would be a phenominal mount!


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

i would have to agree i third the mount ......awsome job 5 years been looking for one .....nothing to show .... congrats


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My cat!!!





J/K nice kill!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Where did you place the shot.... AWESOME thats the first for me!


----------



## damfish (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, is that really the name for a white squirrel? I was watching one in Ravenna, last year saw it 3 times while I was hunting but didn't want to shoot it. Wasn't sure if it was a albino, I'd appreciate some education on this if someone has a min. Thanks. damfish


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sharp Charge said:


> My cat!!!


 HAHAHAHAHA That's funny!!! 

I would get it mounted as well. That is a chance of a lifetime harvest.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Never seen a white squirrel, where did you get it at? You mounting it?


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

I had seen one with a white tipped tail in the same area but this was a surprise. It has normal colored eyes and is intact in the garage game freezer. I want to mount it so anyone with a Taxidermist in mind that works on the small critters drop me a PM. I'm in the Dayton area but will travel to get it to someone who will do it justice.

As for where I shot it, all I'll say was it came off public land.


----------

